# 99-year-old Florida woman votes for the first time



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

A 99-year-old Florida woman has lived through 24 presidential elections, but chose this year's contest to cast her first ballot.
Rosie Lewis, of Fort Myers, who received her ballot in the mail, got some help from a family friend to register and credits the election of President Obama in 2008 with inspiring her to cast her first vote, NBC 2 reports.
"I said I'm going to vote if the Lord spares my life this time," Lewis told the station. "I made it up to my mind to vote."

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/04/year-old-florida-woman-votes-for-first-time/?test=latestnews


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The election in 2008 should inspire everyone to wake up and vote this time....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

